# Marijuana.



## GusGus

I am so sorry if this is not allowed or in the wrong place, but I was reading info off a link someone posted and was wondering if anyone had any articles about this:

The effects of marijuana on dogs. I don't mean them eating it, but getting the smoke from it (blown in noses and ears.) It got me thinking to a time long ago where I read on another forum that people were doing this to dogs/ cats.

I'd really like to hear a scientific side of it.


----------



## Wolfgeist

My ex-friend used to "get her dogs high"... uhhgg... she was such an awful person, I am so glad she's not in my life anymore.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Smoke, in general, is not good for dogs. Getting smoke blown right into their faces/noses is even worse. 

PDF] *Marijuana exposure in animals*

www.aspcapro.org/mydocuments/z-toxbrief_0602.pdf


> Cannabinoids interact with many neurotransmitters and neuromodulators, including acetylcholine, dopamine, γ- aminobutyric acid, histamine, 5-hydroxytryptamine, norepinephrine, opioid peptides, and prostaglandins. 4 Cannabinoids stimulate dopamine release; enhance γ-aminobutyric acid turnover; and may enhance norepinephrine, dopamine, and 5- hydroxytryptamine formation.4


Hard to know what that might be doing to a dog's chemistry. (for me anyway!)

Treating Marijuana Toxicity (mostly from ingestion first part mentions inhalation) 

Chronic inhalation of marij... [Res Commun Chem Pathol Pharmacol. 1976] - PubMed - NCBI


> Our findings reported that chronic inhalation of marijuana and tobacco produced the bronchiolitis with the macrophage infiltration in the wall of the terminal air-passages. This may thereafter induce the pulmonary emphysema.


Secondhand Smoke Is A Health Threat To Pets


> MacAllister also pointed out that secondhand smoke is greatly associated with the increased occurrence of cancer in the nose and sinus area among dogs. Research also indicates a slight association with lung cancer.
> 
> 
> “A recent study conducted at Colorado State University shows that there is a higher incidence of nasal tumors in dogs living in a home with secondhand smoke compared to dogs living in a smoke free environment,” she said. “The increased incidence was specifically found among the long nosed breed of dogs. Shorter or medium nosed dogs showed higher rates for lung cancer.”
> 
> 
> MacAllister said the longer nosed breeds of dogs have a great surface area in their noses that is exposed to the carcinogens. This also provides more area in which the carcinogens can accumulate. The carcinogens tend to build up on the mucous membranes of long nosed dogs so not as much reaches the lungs.
> Unfortunately, dogs affected with nasal cancer normally do not survive more than one year.
> 
> 
> “The reason short and medium nose dogs have a higher occurrence of lung cancer is because their shorter nasal passages aren’t as effective at accumulating the inhaled secondhand smoke carcinogens,” she said. “This results in more carcinogens reaching the lungs.”


Another thing is when people smoke pot, we know what we are doing, and people STILL get paranoid and have different experiences. Dogs don't know what's happening to them and if you've ever seen how much they dislike being on something like ACE, you know that it is really not cool to do to a dog. 

People are idiots. Whoops, that wasn't nice. People who do things like that are idiots? yes, that sounds MUCH better.  (ETA - I knew people like that in my youth so not throwing stones!)


----------



## msvette2u

> Dogs don't know what's happening to them and if you've ever seen how much they dislike being on something like ACE, you know that it is really not cool to do to a dog.


This. 
If people want to mess themselves up, that's one thing, but it's abuse to do that to an animal.


----------



## gsdlover91

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Another thing is when people smoke pot, we know what we are doing, and people STILL get paranoid and have different experiences. Dogs don't know what's happening to them and if you've ever seen how much they dislike being on something like ACE, you know that it is really not cool to do to a dog.


Poor dogs! I don't get why someone would get their dog high?? 


Sorry OP, I have no idea what it does, as I've never seen a dog/cat whose been high. I can imagine they are confused though, maybe sleepy?? Haha idk. Maybe paranoid? I cant imagine its good for them though...esp being blown right into their faces?!


----------



## gsdlover91

msvette2u said:


> This.
> If people want to mess themselves up, that's one thing, but it's abuse to do that to an animal.


I agree thats it's abuse, especially since drugs act VERY differently on different species. So who knows if it even has remotely the same effects on dogs.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

My friend had a brother who had a dog that died of lung cancer... LUNG CANCER!!
His brother does not smoke cigarettes, but is a huge pot head... the dog was exposed to second hand smoke for sure,,, whether or not he actually got his dog high,,, who knows... but his dog suffered and died from lung cancer.


----------



## blehmannwa

No marijuana for dogs. When Felony had chemotherapy, she was nauseous and lost her appetite. I consulted a few vets because I know marijuana can stimulate appetite in people. It is not a good thing for dogs. It just makes them unhappy and disoriented.


----------



## dazedtrucker

I have seen MANY dogs and cats have owners "get them high"... (I was a bit of a party animal in my younger days, teenage). I have never once seen an animal "freak out" like it was paranoid, or having a bad experience. They all just got mellow, or cats start playing with invisible things.. marijuana tends to enhance the mood your in... I am not saying it is a good thing, just reporting what I personally have seen. No idea about how it affects different species... 
I do know hard drugs are bad for cats... I stole a cat from a drug house once. It had been fed LSD, and probably alot of other things... walked sideways, and would try to jump on things and miss, do headplants into everything constantly, which is why the junkies loved the cat... it was **** amusing when they were high. 
I kept him for a year...then this little girl just fell in love with him. I didn't know who she was....hung out by my house when her parents were working. She was about 9. She wanted him so bad, I finally met her parents... she turned out to be from a very wealthy family, I talked to her parents, they wanted to adopt the cat.... that cat went to the lap of luxury  Anyway.... ROFL! Marijuana needs more research in regards of medicine for ppl and other species.. it got demonized, and could b useful....


----------



## msvette2u

blehmannwa said:


> No marijuana for dogs. When Felony had chemotherapy, she was nauseous and lost her appetite. I consulted a few vets because I know marijuana can stimulate appetite in people.* It is not a good thing for dogs. It just makes them unhappy and disoriented*.


Is this what the vet told you? I can believe that's what it would do.

I was a "party animal" too, for quite a while, but nobody ever did that in front of me or I'd have murdered them.
I came close to murdering my ex- because he was going to try to get my cat high. I'd have thrown him out then and there.

People try to put their own things onto pets all the time, including, apparently, their "love" or enjoyment of recreational drugs  
Why would a dog or cat need that??


----------



## Capone22

I was also a "party animal." I knew dogs who ate the stems from mj, I knew cats that's rubbed against your face when you smoked and seemed to like the smell and I have heard of people blowing it in the dogs or cats faces. None of them freaked out, acted un happy or became messed up. They acted like normal cats and dogs. Not saying it's ok, but I think for cancer it would be nice if they did research to see if it could help our pets. There are other ways of ingesting it, that may be healthy and beneficial for a sick dog/cat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

They have other medications that help reduce nausea and increase appetite for pets.


----------



## blehmannwa

Believe me that if I thought that it would have helped Felony I'd have done it. I asked her regular vet, her hospice vet and her oncology vet about it and they all said, "No". It doesn't have the same effect on them as it does on people and even in people the experience varies.


----------



## GusGus

Thanks for all the info guys! I'll do some reading. Stuff like this just is so interesting to me. There's just something about science articles. Haha. What. A. Nerd.


----------



## dazedtrucker

Capone22 said:


> I was also a "party animal." I knew dogs who ate the stems from mj, I knew cats that's rubbed against your face when you smoked and seemed to like the smell and I have heard of people blowing it in the dogs or cats faces. None of them freaked out, acted un happy or became messed up. They acted like normal cats and dogs. Not saying it's ok, but I think for cancer it would be nice if they did research to see if it could help our pets. There are other ways of ingesting it, that may be healthy and beneficial for a sick dog/cat.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I totally agree. I've never seen marijuana hurt anything, and I feel if it hadn't been made illegal and demonized, and someone discovered the plant today, there would be research going on about all the beneficial qualities... for every living being...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Your own personal feelings and opinions for marijuana for people are one thing. For animals it's another - they don't have a choice.


----------



## wildo

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> They have *other medications* that help reduce nausea and increase appetite for pets.





JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Your own personal feelings and opinions for marijuana for people are one thing. For animals it's another - *they don't have a choice.*


So we should dope them up on synthetic drugs instead of natural plants? I'm failing to see the logic. I also think it would be good if universities were able to do studies on the benefits of medical marijuana usage in animals. There's no reason to think that if it can help humans (which it's been proven to do so) that it shouldn't be able to help other mammals.


----------



## RocketDog

I totally agree Jean. It's one thing to give dogs medicine or even painkillers. And I can certainly see why people would want to explore anything that might be beneficial for their pets. But it's a fact that marijuana is a psychedelic drug. Not all painkillers will give animals a mental state change but marijuana certainly would. 

When I had Rocket neutered recently, he had double retained testicles. They searched and searched for the second one and found not a sign of even the cord of the second one. Because he had an abdominal incision, and they had searched for over an hour and 15 minutes for the second testicle, he definitely was on painkillers. However by the start of third day, it was obvious to me that they were making him dazed and confused. To me I knew that whatever little pain He would have by then was probably preferable to him being dazed. I took him off and he acted much better. In fact, he didn't really act much different than his normal self. A little quieter. I definitely made him rest of course. But after watching that I don't know how anybody would want to purposely put their dog into that sort of state.


----------



## ankittanna87

I don't know about marijuana but one of my acquaintance's labrador puppy ate some of his hash he had lying around & died a really painful death.. blood in stools, puking blood, loss of appetite, it was horrid!
I smoke cigarettes but I avoid doing it in an enclosed space with my puppy!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

wildo said:


> So we should dope them up on synthetic drugs instead of natural plants? I'm failing to see the logic. I also think it would be good if universities were able to do studies on the benefits of medical marijuana usage in animals. There's no reason to think that if it can help humans (which it's been proven to do so) that it shouldn't be able to help other mammals.


I am going to guess universities don't have the funding for things like that. High Times doesn't fund a lot of pet research is my guess.  

Just because something is natural doesn't mean it is going to be good for a dog. I have a dog going in for surgery in 2 weeks and I've taken her off all her joint supplements and fish oil. 

Like Rocket said, it's a hallucinogen. And like blehmannwa said in talking to vets and vet specialists, it doesn't act in the same way in dogs as it does in humans. I am sure they have considered it. Here is some info from vets: Colorado Vets See Spike In Cases Of ‘Stoner Dogs’ CBS Denver

At this current time, there are really good meds for nausea and to increase appetite. They are generally not used long-term and most are crossover drugs from humans. These are not drugs that dope up dogs, they are for dogs who are having serious issues that cause them to not feel like eating, or feeling nauseous, and provide relief until the dog is back on their feet, or has to be let go if they are unable to recover (terminal illnesses where the drugs help the dogs maintain a quality of life - palliative care).


----------



## blehmannwa

I'm very glad that Washington state has legalized marijuana. I think that its medicinal qualities need more research without the stoner stigma. However, there has been an increasing number of marijuana toxicity cases in canines in Colorado supposedly due to the relaxed drug laws.


----------



## gagsd

I think without studies showing that it is SAFE and effective in our dogs.... then this is a moot point. It is a bad idea to give your dog medication because it works in people. Acetaminophen works for pain in people.... not generally safe for dogs. 
Different creatures altogether.


----------



## Lilie

I tend to have more respect for my animals. I won't experiment on them by giving them drugs for my amusement.


----------



## Freestep

I have often wondered if marijuana has the same medicinal effects on animals that it does for people... as a painkiller, appetite stimulant, etc. Someone needs to do a study on this, because it could be a good alternative for prescription painkillers. Some dogs (and all cats) do not handle pain medication well, especially if they are elderly and have compromised liver function. 

I'm surprised so many people here are against medicinal marijuana. It's been decriminalized in many states as it can really help some people, so I don't see why it shouldn't be studied for animals. Anything we can do to make them more comfortable, with fewer side effects, should be studied.  If you think it's morally wrong to use it, then don't, but the potential benefits of it should not be ignored.

I once knew a guy who gave his dog a marijuana cookie on long roadtrips. The dog had a lot of anxiety and motion sickness in the car, but after a cookie she would just settle down and sleep the whole time.


----------



## GusGus

Freestep said:


> I have often wondered if marijuana has the same medicinal effects on animals that it does for people... as a painkiller, appetite stimulant, etc. Someone needs to do a study on this, because it could be a good alternative for prescription painkillers. Some dogs (and all cats) do not handle pain medication well, especially if they are elderly and have compromised liver function.
> 
> I'm surprised so many people here are against medicinal marijuana. It's been decriminalized in many states as it can really help some people, so I don't see why it shouldn't be studied for animals. Anything we can do to make them more comfortable, with fewer side effects, should be studied. If you think it's morally wrong to use it, then don't, but the potential benefits of it should not be ignored.
> 
> I once knew a guy who gave his dog a marijuana cookie on long roadtrips. The dog had a lot of anxiety and motion sickness in the car, but after a cookie she would just settle down and sleep the whole time.



Good points here. If MJ was a good alternative to chemically produced pills I would much rather find a way to give that to my dog. I agree about the research because I've seen it help very sick people. It may not CURE things, but it eases discomfort for some cases.


----------



## LaneyB

_I totally agree. I've never seen marijuana hurt anything, and I feel if it hadn't been made illegal and demonized, and someone discovered the plant today, there would be research going on about all the beneficial qualities... for every living being... _
__________________

I don't care if people smoke it or not. I am completely indifferent to marijuana. But I do think proponents of it tend to overlook some of the harm it might cause. And I wouldn't give it to an animal any more than I would a child. 

This study below only links usage with cancer - no causal relationship was proven.
Study Links Marijuana Use to Testicular Cancer

also, when I worked oncology at an extremely liberal university hospital we were told in our chemo class that while marijuana does help some patients its efficacy is exaggerated by the pro-marijuana crowd. Zofran is a better antiemetic. That said, marijuana has been useful in helping AIDS pts with maintaining their weight, so it does have some valid uses. And I do feel that if marijuana is helpful to a particular patient they should certainly be able to obtain it. It just annoys me a bit when people act like it is a wonder drug. I agree more research is needed.

ScienceDirect.com - Pharmacology Biochemistry and Behavior - Antiemetic efficacy of smoked marijuana: Subjective and behavioral effects on nausea induced by syrup of ipecac


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

What surprises me is that no-one has mentioned the fact that a dogs sense of smell is SOOOO much stronger than ours.

To me, an x-smoker, smoke of any kind (except burning leaves) smells bad.

I can only imagine how STRONG the smoke smell is to a dog.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

The only reason to get dogs and cats high is for entertainment purposes.... it is immature at best and kills at worst.... anyone over the age of 16 should be locked up for doing this.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

gagsd said:


> I think without studies showing that it is SAFE and effective in our dogs.... then this is a moot point. It is a bad idea to give your dog medication because it works in people. Acetaminophen works for pain in people.... not generally safe for dogs.
> Different creatures altogether.


I think this is why people in this thread aren't all gung-ho for marijuana in dogs. Wish in one hand and crap in the other and guess which one fills up first, as my family says. 

And it is likely not to happen without someone funding it. I looked on Morris Animal Foundation - that would be a place to bring this to, didn't see it, take a look. 

I am all for complete legalization for adults. Adult humans.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

At the same time,, if cigarettes and alcohol were discovered today they would both be illegal... marijuana smoke is hundreds of times more carcinogenic than tobacco smoke... granted, people aren't inhaling the quantities of marijuana smoke that they are of tobacco and it isn't physically addictive,,, but it can and does kill. I do think it should be legal as long as alcohol is legal... but please do not minimize the damage it does.



LaneyB said:


> _I totally agree. I've never seen marijuana hurt anything, and I feel if it hadn't been made illegal and demonized, and someone discovered the plant today, there would be research going on about all the beneficial qualities... for every living being... _
> __________________
> 
> I don't care if people smoke it or not. I am completely indifferent to marijuana. But I do think proponents of it tend to overlook some of the harm it might cause. And I wouldn't give it to an animal any more than I would a child. "
> 
> This study below only links usage with cancer - no causal relationship was proven.
> Study Links Marijuana Use to Testicular Cancer
> 
> also, when I worked oncology at an extremely liberal university hospital we were told in our chemo class that while marijuana does help some patients its efficacy is exaggerated by the pro-marijuana crowd. Zofran is a better antiemetic. That said, marijuana has been useful in helping AIDS pts with maintaining their weight, so it does have some valid uses. And I do feel that if marijuana is helpful to a particular patient they should certainly be able to obtain it. It just annoys me a bit when people act like it is a wonder drug. I agree more research is needed.
> 
> ScienceDirect.com - Pharmacology Biochemistry and Behavior - Antiemetic efficacy of smoked marijuana: Subjective and behavioral effects on nausea induced by syrup of ipecac


----------



## msvette2u

LaneyB said:


> I don't care if people smoke it or not. I am completely indifferent to marijuana. But I do think proponents of it tend to overlook some of the harm it might cause. And I wouldn't give it to an animal any more than I would a child.
> 
> This study below only links usage with cancer - no causal relationship was proven.
> Study Links Marijuana Use to Testicular Cancer
> 
> also, when I worked oncology at an extremely liberal university hospital we were told in our chemo class that while marijuana does help some patients its efficacy is exaggerated by the pro-marijuana crowd. *Zofran is a better antiemetic.* That said, marijuana has been useful in helping AIDS pts with maintaining their weight, so it does have some valid uses. And I do feel that if marijuana is helpful to a particular patient they should certainly be able to obtain it. It just annoys me a bit when people act like it is a wonder drug. I agree more research is needed.
> 
> ScienceDirect.com - Pharmacology Biochemistry and Behavior - Antiemetic efficacy of smoked marijuana: Subjective and behavioral effects on nausea induced by syrup of ipecac


I went to the dr. with a kidney stone a few months ago and they gave me a shot of Zofran for the associated nausea. It was amazing. Within 20 min. I felt I could eat, so I did. I'd been on the verge of vomiting just 1/2 hr. earlier!

From the Colorado article...
Colorado Vets See Spike In Cases Of ‘Stoner Dogs’ CBS Denver

* Most of the time the dogs will end up showing symptoms such as staggering, acting lethargic, vomiting, and being overly sensitive to sound and light. Sometimes they fall into a coma. It’s the doggie equivalent of a “bad trip.” After treatment most are back to normal within 24 hours.*

People put their own emotions/feelings/experiences on a dog, and figure "If it's fun for me, it'll be fun for Fido!" How ridiculous and egotistical is that??


----------



## LaneyB

Yoschi - the first part of my post was quoted from dazedtrucker. I didn't post it correctly with his name on it. I will try to fix it. I agree with you, which was what I was trying to say with the rest of my post. I don't believe marijuana is free from side effects.


----------



## gagsd

GusGus said:


> I am so sorry if this is not allowed or in the wrong place, but I was reading info off a link someone posted and was wondering if anyone had any articles about this:
> 
> The effects of marijuana on dogs. I don't mean them eating it, but getting the smoke from it (blown in noses and ears.) It got me thinking to a time long ago where I read on another forum that people were doing this to dogs/ cats.
> 
> I'd really like to hear a scientific side of it.


Let's keep this on topic, since this is the Health and Wellness Forum, not Chat room.


----------



## msvette2u

gagsd said:


> Let's keep this on topic, since this is the Health and Wellness Forum, not Chat room.


How is the discussion off topic...?


----------



## gagsd

msvette2u said:


> How is the discussion off topic...?


Consider it a general reminder.


----------



## msvette2u

I mean, there really doesn't seem to be a "topic" at hand (other than the use of MJ in pets), if you mean only talk about a "scientific side" of it, then there wasn't any studies done, it seemed??


----------



## Sawwahbear

well, as with people, I think it depends on the individual, I had a friend who had two jack russles, and he smoked A LOT of pot, one of the dogs would always leave the room, the other would always stay, one time even, my friend blew a bunch of smoke into a pillow case and when he opened it, the dog jumped in!


----------



## jae

I am all for holistic and natural remedies, but there are substances that canines can not have. ie, onions are wonderful for us, but terrible for dogs. chocolate is known to lessen stress, but kills dogs. i love beer (so does my dog really) but wouldn't actually give it to them.
In my opinion, same with mj, it is a good thing, but i would not give it to a dog. Not sure of any actual studies done but I have seen people get their dogs high, it seems that really freaks them out. Imagine a GSD stare, except 20x more intense, that is how dogs get. I don't think they enjoy it. 
however if actual studies were done on different strains and potency, there could be a possibility of it working.


----------



## GregK

No weed for the dogs! Couldn’t imagine them with the munchies - especially my mastiffs!!


----------



## volcano

My puppy bit my face- because I got her high. My puppy bit my face becasue I got her high. And then I got high, and then I got high, and then i got high... https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=3iHDVeyiqF_0GI5AVn9MDw&bvm=bv.41934586,d.aWc


----------



## dazedtrucker

Yoschi's_Pet_Human said:


> At the same time,, if cigarettes and alcohol were discovered today they would both be illegal... marijuana smoke is hundreds of times more carcinogenic than tobacco smoke... granted, people aren't inhaling the quantities of marijuana smoke that they are of tobacco and it isn't physically addictive,,, but it can and does kill. I do think it should be legal as long as alcohol is legal... but please do not minimize the damage it does.


I have never heard of marijuana killing anything... what do you base this on? And as well, you said people don't inhale the quanity of marijuana smoke... alot of "potheads" use bongs and devices that concentrate the "hits" WAAAAY beyond smoking a cigarette... I know ALOT of marijuana smokers that don't smoke cigarettes at all. I really don't believe it is more carcinogenic than tobacco, especially with all the chemical additives tobacco companies put in cigarettes.... show me proof...
As far as using marijuana for pets.... blowing smoke at them would probably not be the method used to administer, I would think treats with a dose to be beneficial for treatment if it was proved to be helpful for certain conditions. I'm not convinced it would not be. I like to be educated with facts. Not just "marijauna is bad evil and illegal". All the info I have seen says it's safe. What damage????


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

dazedtrucker said:


> I have never heard of marijuana killing anything... what do you base this on? And as well, you said people don't inhale the quanity of marijuana smoke... alot of "potheads" use bongs and devices that concentrate the "hits" WAAAAY beyond smoking a cigarette... I know ALOT of marijuana smokers that don't smoke cigarettes at all. I really don't believe it is more carcinogenic than tobacco, especially with all the chemical additives tobacco companies put in cigarettes.... show me proof...
> As far as using marijuana for pets.... blowing smoke at them would probably not be the method used to administer, I would think treats with a dose to be beneficial for treatment if it was proved to be helpful for certain conditions. I'm not convinced it would not be. I like to be educated with facts. Not just "marijauna is bad evil and illegal". All the info I have seen says it's safe. What damage????


Science has proved that marijuana SMOKE to be 50%-70% more carcinogenic than tobacco

My coworker has a brother who's dog died of lung cancer... it was never exposed to any abnormal airborne carcinogenic compounds other than high levels of marijuana smoke


----------



## Piper'sgrl

I work at a vet clinic and have seen a few cases this year come in with dogs and cats...People who openly said that my cat or dog might have eaten the rest of my joint i left on the table. Animals come in disoriented, and often times not doing well at all. Almost close to death if we did not put them on i.v fluids and watched them closely...The one dog that was in for a day was a big american bulldog...Mj and animals do not mix..espcially if they eat it. second hand smoke from people blowing it in their faces doesnt seem to cause nearly as much harm and most animals move away from it but I myself have seen some cats that seem to like the smell.But animals do not metabolize it like humans do. Where it can have positive effects on people the opposite is said for animals.


----------



## GusGus

Yoschi's_Pet_Human said:


> At the same time,, if cigarettes and alcohol were discovered today they would both be illegal... marijuana smoke is hundreds of times more carcinogenic than tobacco smoke... granted, people aren't inhaling the quantities of marijuana smoke that they are of tobacco and it isn't physically addictive,,, but it can and does kill. I do think it should be legal as long as alcohol is legal... but please do not minimize the damage it does.


Could you please provide a link or a source for this information. I'd like to see the scientific article that it came out of. I have never seen/heard of any information like this and I would be very interested to see the proof, considering tobacco has many things added to it that can cause numerous amount of health problems but marijuana is an all organic thing. Its untouched by chemicals.


----------



## RowdyDogs

Yoschi's_Pet_Human said:


> Science has proved that marijuana SMOKE to be 50%-70% more carcinogenic than tobacco
> 
> My coworker has a brother who's dog died of lung cancer... it was never exposed to any abnormal airborne carcinogenic compounds other than high levels of marijuana smoke


I would also like to see a citation on this. All of the studies I have read have said that marijuana, while still a carcinogen, is quite a bit safer than cigarette smoke, both in terms of carcinogens inhaled and the fact that even heavy marijuana smokers tend to smoke less than tobacco users.

Don't get me wrong, I am not one who argues that marijuana is totally safe (it isn't), but everything I have seen shows that it is safer than tobacco or alcohol. Even the most-cited drawback (the crime associated with it) is only really caused because it is illegal (much like alcohol prohibition caused all manner of alcohol-related crime that disappeared when it was legalized again), and even still that is easy to avoid. I don't smoke anymore but I did when I was younger and, at least in NM and CO (before this year, of course, since things have changed in CO now I'm sure LOL), it isn't hard to find hippies who grow their own and sell it without any involvement in drug cartels or other violence. If it was legal I would still smoke it, honestly. It's just that now, the risk is too high. Having a family history of alcoholism, though, I am always paranoid about drinking while I had no such qualms about smoking pot.

So that's where I stand when it comes to humans. 

With animals, though, it is absolutely inappropriate! There is little to no study on its effects on them in a medical sense, and it is unethical to force inebriation on an animal who doesn't consent...which they can't. I find it hard to get worked up about the stoner's dog who likes to eat stems or whatever, but seriously, that dog isn't getting high either.

It's one thing to drug an animal for medical reasons, and if there were studies done to show that dogs who ate marijuana had pain relief or appetite benefits, then I'd say go for it in those situations. But to my knowledge, there aren't...and it's not just unethical but potentially cruel to experiment on your own pet.

Also, FWIW, I have seen a dog have an extremely bad reaction to marijuana. His owner blew smoke in his face until the dog was high (I was in high school, and regret to this day I didn't stop it at the time), and the dog spent the rest of the afternoon sitting under a desk growling and snapping at the air. It was so bad that a few other people there and I anonymously let the kid's parents know what he was up to, because we felt so bad for the dog. And if you know high school stoners, you know how big of a deal it is to rat someone out like that!

So in short, it absolutely isn't harmless and, absent scientific studies showing health benefits for dogs and/or dogs' miraculous sudden ability to talk or otherwise convey consent to becoming intoxicated (neither of which exist, of course), it really shouldn't be given to animals. I also think it is unethical to subject animals to second-hand smoke, whether it is tobacco or marijuana. Take it outside if you have a pet.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

http://www.streetdrugs.org/html files/marijuana.html


----------



## qbchottu

Yoschi's_Pet_Human said:


> Science has proved that marijuana SMOKE to be 50%-70% more carcinogenic than tobacco
> 
> My coworker has a brother who's dog died of lung cancer... it was never exposed to any abnormal airborne carcinogenic compounds other than high levels of marijuana smoke


Marijuana and other psychoactive substances should not be administered to animals. However, please do not spread misinformation. The link between lung cancer and marijuana is inconclusive at best. Your percentage is not proven. Chronic, long term marijuana users _will_ suffer adverse changes to their lung function and many chronic users _will_ get chronic bronchitis along with other lung problems, but look to actual research before throwing out outrageous statistics with no factual basis. 

JAMA Network | JAMA Internal Medicine | The Association Between Marijuana Smoking and Lung CancerA Systematic Review
Therefore, we must conclude that no convincing evidence exists for an association between marijuana smoking and lung cancer based on existing data.

Marijuana use and cancer incidence (Ca... [Cancer Causes Control. 1997] - PubMed - NCBI
We conclude that, in this relatively young study cohort, marijuana use and cancer were not associated in overall analyses

Cannabis and tobacco smoke are not equally carcinogenic
While cannabis smoke has been implicated in respiratory dysfunction, including the conversion of respiratory cells to what appears to be a pre-cancerous state [5], it has not been causally linked with tobacco related cancers [6] such as lung, colon or rectal cancers. Recently, Hashibe et al [7] carried out an epidemiological analysis of marijuana smoking and cancer. A connection between marijuana smoking and lung or colorectal cancer was not observed. 
However, current knowledge does not suggest that cannabis smoke will have a carcinogenic potential comparable to that resulting from exposure to tobacco smoke.

*Lot of these studies note that vaporizing eliminates or reduces most of the risks associated with chronic smoking*
It should be noted that with the development of vaporizers, that use the respiratory route for the delivery of carcinogen-free cannabis vapors, the carcinogenic potential of smoked cannabis has been largely eliminated

Study Finds No Cancer-Marijuana Connection
Mary Jane Trumps Joe Camel - ScienceNOW
Pot Smoking Not Linked to Lung Cancer


----------



## RowdyDogs

Yoschi's_Pet_Human said:


> http://www.streetdrugs.org/html%20files/marijuana.html


In addition to what the poster above me said, that is not a reputable site for a variety of reasons. I'm talking about peer-reviewed studies. I'll even accept reputable journalistic reports on them (even though major media outlets are notoriously bad about interpreting scientific studies of all sorts), but not some random website without obvious attributions.


----------



## volcano

If you are gonna make claims based on a study you read then please post the study. Those "studies" are out of date, kinda like saying its proven the earth is flat. Current "studies" find marijuana beneficial for cancer patients, but I have no faith in science.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

Yoschi's_Pet_Human said:


> http://www.streetdrugs.org/html files/marijuana.html


The source of this is the United States Drug Enforcement Agency... where would you like me to get my info ... NORML?


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

As with anything.. if you look hard enough you're sure to find a study to back your claim... regardless... if you get your dogs high,, you're a worthless loser undeserving of a dog's love!!


----------



## GusGus

Yoschi's_Pet_Human said:


> http://www.streetdrugs.org/html files/marijuana.html


"Studies show that approximately 6 to 11 percent of fatal accident victims test positive for THC. In many of these cases, alcohol is detected as well."

This is 100% unreliable. Marijuana stays in urine for up to and beyond 30 days with signs of use in blood longer than this. There is no way to test is someone is actually "high". This "study" should be thrown out and should NOT be allowed to be taken as an actual scientific fact.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

GusGus said:


> "Studies show that approximately 6 to 11 percent of fatal accident victims test positive for THC. In many of these cases, alcohol is detected as well."
> 
> This is 100% unreliable. Marijuana stays in urine for up to and beyond 30 days with signs of use in blood longer than this. There is no way to test is someone is actually "high". This "study" should be thrown out and should NOT be allowed to be taken as an actual scientific fact.


I work in juvenile probation,,, our lab can determine within reason if a person was actually high or approximately how long it has been since ingestion,, it holds up in court... blood test is better at determining if a person was high at a certain time than is a urine test


----------



## GusGus

Yoschi's_Pet_Human said:


> I work in juvenile probation,,, our lab can determine within reason if a person was actually high or approximately how long it has been since ingestion,, it holds up in court... blood test is better at determining if a person was high at a certain time than is a urine test


i don't see how this is possible THC is THC. Its in your system or its not. Can you give me the company and the name of the test? How is the test administered. How does it determine whether or not the subject is actually high? I'd really like all the info you can find on this.


----------



## volcano

Anyone else see dr Pol and the stoned doggie?


----------



## kam214

GusGus said:


> i don't see how this is possible THC is THC. Its in your system or its not. Can you give me the company and the name of the test? How is the test administered. How does it determine whether or not the subject is actually high? I'd really like all the info you can find on this.


This poster is correct...for instance when someone is arrested for being under the influence of a CNS stimulant such as methamphetamine, the blood is pulled from the arrestee and sent to a lab. The lab tests the blood for amphetamines and if the person is positive for methamphetamine, it will also indicate a percentage of blood toxicity indicating how much of the drug was present in the person's system at the time the blood was drawn. 

If a person has a certain percentage or level of that drug in their system, they will be considered to have been "under the influence" of a CNS stimulant at the time they were arrested and the District Attorney will prosecute. If a very low percentage comes up (like the person had used the drug 3 days prior) then the District Attorney will throw out the case in the "interest of justice" and it is dismissed with no charges filed since in that instance the person was not actively "high" at the time of arrest, but rather 3 days prior.


----------



## nfallon

When it comes to mammals, we all have very very similar anatomy and marijuana has been proven to have many health benefits. Many elderly people use marijuana for cataracts for example. Now cataracts is a common occurrence in older dogs especially GSDs. Vets and doctors need to look into the fact that because humans use it medicinally, dogs should be considered (but not without further research). As for intentionally getting a dog or cat high for self amusement, thats just wrong. Ive never seen it, although I've seen cats "high" on cat nip which is pretty entertaining. But as far as pot, never have seen it and I wouldn't allow it.

Just my two cents.


----------



## volcano

Kam- Drug tests do not test for drugs in your system, do some more research before offering advice. They test for drug metabolites, thats why if you eat a poppy seed bun you test positive for heroin.


----------



## doggiedad

when i read that i thought a dog can't do that, duh.
i'm going to bed now. maybe i can recharge my brain.



Yoschi's_Pet_Human said:


> I work in juvenile probation,,,
> 
> >>>> our lab<<<<
> 
> can determine within reason if a person was actually high or approximately how long it has been since ingestion,, it holds up in court... blood test is better at determining if a person was high at a certain time than is a urine test


----------



## harmony

Drugs are bad!! and the only reason I could see something like this a person dying from cancer that can not eat, that`s it!!!


----------



## harmony

Test the hair and that is how you will know too if someone did bad.


----------



## volcano

At this point in time the judgement of "drugs are bad" in reference to mj depends on what state you live in. Its not an illegal drug in Colorado or Washington anymore. But im still pretty sure animal cops could convict you and take your pet if you were getting dogs high. I dont think dogs need it- just lots of exercise, discipline, and affection, to quote CM.

Sorry if I crossed the line into politics but its gonna happen given the topic.


----------

